# Happy Valentine Doves



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

​
*Wishing you all a lovely day  
Carol*


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What a sweet picture Best valentine I have gotten today.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Carol,

That is absolutely lovely!  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CAROL, It is the most beautful Valentine that I have ever seen. I would like to take the time to wish ALL MY LADY FRIENDS on this site a very HAPPY VALENTINE and to all hugs and kissesXOXOXO .GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOVELY!!!!!!

thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carol, thank you so much for the beautiful Valentine's Day greeting. Your doves are so beautiful. It is one of the prettiest pictures I have ever seen.

Happy Valentine's Day to you too!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a beautiful picture! You could sell it to Hallmark : )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just gorgeous, Carol! Thank you for the beautiful photo and Valentine's wishes!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Adorable doves and what a pic!

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

JoyfulSongTree,

That is just beautiful! I can't think of anything more symbolic of "love" than doves and pigeons. 


Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Carol,

What a lovely and delightful picture that certainly expresses Valentines' Day! I agree, Hallmark would love it!

Thank you!

*To ALL my PT family, both GENTLEMEN and LADIES, a SWEET, MOST HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY, with LOADS of HUGS, TO YOU ALL!*


(I'm an equal opportunity HUGGER!)


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Carol, thank you so much for sharing your beautiful picture with us in honor of Valentine's Day.

Your doves are beautiful and such cooperative models!

Happy Valentine's Day to all!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a beautiful pair of Lovie Dovies


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for posting this beautiful picture Carol.  
It's so appropriate for Valentine's Day. 

Cindy


----------

